

Facebook Quietly Releases ‘Find Friends Nearby,’ Then Quietly Pulls It - Albuca
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/06/facebook-quietly-releases-find-friends-nearby-then-quietly-pulls-it/

======
frankydp
I have had this feature for a couple versions. One annoying thing about the FB
android app is the fact that it checks my GPS location even when location
features are disabled, including this.

------
maxko87
Not surprising -- it came out of a hackathon project, didn't have much
potential for actual growth, but Facebook just wanted to showcase one of the
cooler projects for a day.

------
saraid216
It sounds like it was meant to be used the same way as Bump.

